# ISO - Butterfly potato chip recipe



## gamecube10074 (Sep 15, 2007)

Well. i ended up buying the motorized potato cutter XD.

So yeah, it has a mode which can cut the potatoes to butterfly potato chip standards.

anyone have any suggestions on how to cook them?

Also anyone have any ideas on what cheese is easy to melt and stays melty for awhile but still is cheese, to put on the chips..?i got the cutter ribbon fryer from ace mart.

 
that is what i bought
"Includes 3 blades -  one for Curly Fries, one for Ribbon Fries, and one for Hash Browns.  Stainless steel construction."

So.
Anyone have any recipes for those settings :P?


----------



## PA Baker (Sep 15, 2007)

Gamecube, I don't have answers for your questions--sorry!--but check back.  Weekends tend to be a little quiet/slow around here but I'm sure someone will have some great advice for you.


----------

